# Reclining Strato Bucket



## Praxis (Feb 23, 2014)

Can anyone help find a replacement positioning device (the shock absorber looking thing in the seat back) for a 1967 GTO passenger side reclining strato bucket? Or suggest someone who can rebuild them?

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would try Hemmings Motor News, or the PYforums.


----------



## Praxis (Feb 23, 2014)

Will do, thanks.


----------

